# LED Work Lights



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone made the switch to LED work lights? If so, which lights do you prefer?

I'm trying out an LED light now with two more (different) lights due to be delivered next week.

I'll report back on which one(s) I like if anyone is interested.

Currently using Halogen's and Florescent lights. The Florescent is nice, but I like the light from an LED better.

Trying to get away from the Halogen's because of the heat and fire danger.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

As a halogen replacement, no. As a great spot light for repairs, yes.

So far, I have tried Festool and a cheap HD handheld. Festool is the best handheld light for looking over walls and stuff for repairs that I have tried. Area light, not bright enough.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I hear ya'

The LED I currently have is 1200 Lumen. The 2 that should come this week are 3 to 4 times brighter.

They don't give these things away, that's for sure!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I still use a regular 300 watt bulb ideally it is suspended overhead.Simple and really lights the whole room very well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Has anyone made the switch to LED work lights? If so, which lights do you prefer?
> 
> I'm trying out an LED light now with two more (different) lights due to be delivered next week.
> 
> ...


can you post some pix or details so I can do a search?


At the moment I use an old brass floor lamp, the one with three "satellite" bulbs and a large-based three way bulb in the middle. The large base socket was replaced with a standard size. I use 4 110 watt (equiv) CFL's in the thing. (that's a total of 440 watts). I like it because it does not produce glaring shadows like a halogen and it don't burn me like a standard incandescent.

but I am ALWAYS looking for something better.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Bill, I'll dig up and post the links


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have used LED lights in the past I do like them for the safe factor compared to halogen, for just lighting up a room I use a standard standing floor lamp with a iridescent flood light bulb, it takes about 3 minutes to warm up but it throws the light nicely around the room, I wouldn't use it to inspect walls but general lighting it work just as good as any thing I have.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the one that got delivered first. 1,200 Lumens. Not a bad light, but could be brighter.

http://www.homeclick.com/designers-...7L1318&gcsct=0ChMIwJm2lsX4tAIVBPNECh2kcQAAEAQ

Same type of light as the first one, but 3,200 Lumens

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...owered-rechargeable-led-work-light/1297/2992/

Runs off the battery or AC 1,800 Lumens


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

DeanV said:


> As a halogen replacement, no. As a great spot light for repairs, yes.
> 
> So far, I have tried Festool and a cheap HD handheld. Festool is the best handheld light for looking over walls and stuff for repairs that I have tried. Area light, not bright enough.


Dean, I use a 250 watt Hand-held Halogen to inspect walls. That damn light will show **** that ain't there! LOL!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks,

unfortunately not what I find useful. I am afraid they would cast the same harsh shadows as a halogen - and my uncoordinated feet would kick them all over the place.

("Look where you're walking" my parents always said)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I hear ya'
> 
> The LED I currently have is 1200 Lumen. The 2 that should come this week are 3 to 4 times brighter.
> 
> They don't give these things away, that's for sure!


 Man, your not kidding. $129 for the 3200  I'd like to see how good they work though. One of my problems with hologen is I go through so many bulbs.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Man, your not kidding. $129 for the 3200  I'd like to see how good they work though. One of my problems with hologen is I go through so many bulbs.


No, they are not cheap.

I'll let you know as soon as I try them out


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess a 500watt halogen is between 10,000 and 20,000 lumens depending on what source you find for the conversion.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We are phasing halogen out. Just too much of a pain in the ass. I should post a pic of the pile of destroyed twin heads we have in the shop. 

We are all fluorescent supplemented by led for inspection and tight space work, as Dean noted. 

What I don't like about the fluorescent bazookas is that the bulbs are fragile and the light is yellow colored. Not good for true color representation.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> We are phasing halogen out. Just too much of a pain in the ass. I should post a pic of the pile of destroyed twin heads we have in the shop.


I have a bunch that have no feet left or no on and off button. I left so many behind on jobs I lost count. Yes they were unplugged.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

After using all three LED lights for a few days, I'm more convinced now than ever that I will be using only be LED and Florescent lights from now on, and retire the heat producing, fire hazard, bulb-sucking Halogen lights. 

The light below (Designers Edge L1318) is by far the brightest of the 3 LEDs I have (3200-Lumens at 6500k Color temperature) It has Samsung LEDs and must weigh about 10 lbs. Feels very well made. Cost was $129.00

I'm going to send the 1200 Lumen Designers Edge L1315 back and get another L1318










The other light I'm keeping is this very cool (literally) battery or AC operated LED light from www.superbrightleds.com It has 1,800 lumens. The battery will run the light for approx. 4 hours if on constantly, or all day if shut off when not needed, during lunch, etc.

It's working great for closets, baths, stairways, etc. The battery does recharge when running off AC power. The price was $120.00


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I still use a regular 300 watt bulb ideally it is suspended overhead.Simple and really lights the whole room very well.


We use pairs of 300-watt lamps in some simple stands: a T-shaped "pull box", two fixtures, and a length of 1/2" EMT in a tripod stand.

There is a rumor that if you accidentally brush up against one of the lamps while you're wearing a short-sleeved shirt. you'll get a nasty burn. That rumor is true.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you get the bright ones on a tripod or floor model only??

Very interesting, the light I assume is more white than yellow? What sq/ft do you think it is still effective at?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I have a green small metal one that is cordless . It is rad , but needs a hell of a charge to go cordless though. It's bright and I don't have to change bulbs. It was about $120 here in bc . Ouch


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Can you get the bright ones on a tripod or floor model only??
> 
> Very interesting, the light I assume is more white than yellow? What sq/ft do you think it is still effective at?


This one looks like a decent set on a stand.....5,100 lumens. I might give this one a try.










http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200585836_200585836

The light is very white!


----------

